# Unhide command



## jeno (Jan 14, 2008)

What is the command key i can use to unhide certain folder in Mac OS x.
For example: how to unhide or show  /voumes folder in finder?

Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 14, 2008)

Showing hidden system files:

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE

killall Finder
```

Hiding them;

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE

killall Finder
```

Careful, they're hidden for a reason.


----------



## jeno (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks eric2006. Is that going to unhide all hidden folder? 
I just want a specified hidden folder to be un-hidden. Is that possible ?


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 14, 2008)

Depending on the folder, unhiding it might cause problems. A safe way to get to one hidden folder would be to unhide all, create an alias linking to said folder, rehide.


----------



## jeno (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Idea !

Thanks


----------



## Pramod_Mac (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Eric,

My Lap top Home folder under /Users got hidden, I don't know how, I cal list it from the terminal but I cannot see it from the GUI, I can only see the folders of admin and shared.
even after logging in as root, the data is good and I can login just fine and in fact I'm working like this for the past 15 days. if I want to see the home folder I'll open terminal and say /Users/(Username) open . and then it open the folder in GUI, but when I click on the top of the windows user folder name it shows the past as (Username)/Users/Macintosh-HD, how can I unhide only that users folder..??? al the permissions and the ownership is good.


----------

